# MacOS: Eclipse RCP Product startet ganz oft



## Frederick (21. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!

nachdem ich nach einigen dummen Fehlern endlich mein product exportiert bekommen habe passiert folgendes:

Ich starte die <produktname>.app, und sofort wird die Anwendung mehrere dutzend mal gestartet. Wenn ich lang genug warte und nicht alle java-Instanzen kille habe ich mehrere hundert Programmfenster offen und viele weitere Instanzen des Programms im Ladezustand, und es werden immer mehr bis der Rechner komplett einfriert.

Woran kann das liegen?

Viele Grüße
Frederick


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2008)

Das hört sich... merkwürdig an.
Das sind alles neue Java Instanzen? Was macht dein Product denn?


----------



## Frederick (21. Mrz 2008)

Ja, ps/top zeigt mir ganz viele Paara von Java-Instanzen und der Applikation an, also immer java und product.app mit aufeinanderfolgender Prozessnummer.

Das Produkt soll eigentlich erstmal nur eine Perspektive öffnen, die einen TreeView mit dem workspace-Inhalt zeigt, die eigentliche Arbeit passiert dann später in zwei Assistenten.

Aus der IDE raus gestartet funktioniert das auch ganz brav, da öffnet sich das Produkt nur einmal.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2008)

kann ich mir nicht wirklich erklären. Schonmal neu exportiert?


----------



## Frederick (21. Mrz 2008)

Ja, ich hatte schon mehrfach neu exportiert.

Unter Windows geht es übrigens, ich musste nur erstmal einen Windows-Rechner finden...


----------

